
How 1Password calculates password strength - toddsiegel
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/02/02/how-1password-calculates-password-strength/
======
toddsiegel
> There is reason to believe that the more “strength requirements” we impose
> on people, the worse the passwords that they create may get.

I'd love to see empirical evidence of this.

Has anyone compared password requirements against password strength from
leaked passwords? I've been Googling, but have not found it.

